# New rims with wheel adapters causing vibrations, need suggestions.



## Joe333x (Aug 9, 2010)

So heres the story, I was having some body work done on my MKV TDI and my buddy at the body shop had a New Beetle that he had just gotten rid of but took hit 18" rims off of before he got rid of it. He said I could have them if I wanted and I did need new tires and these rims had very new tires on them so I said sure throw them on. He calls me later and tells me the wheels dont fit but I can still have them if i want. So i start googling and find out the bug has 5x100 wheels and my Jetta has 5x112 wheels, far to much of a difference for wobble bolts I assumed so I found these http://adaptitusa.com/5x112to5x100wheeladapter.aspx. I figured 50 bucks a piece for adapters is cheaper than new tires plus the rims are real nice. So I ordered one just to make sure they fit and everything and then ordered the other three. I got the rims on and they look great. I was very happy with them. Then I get on the highway and get really bad vibrations and steering wheel shake. So I take the car and have all 4 wheels balanced and the front and rear aligned. Take her back to the highway and still have a pretty good vibrations, not as bad as before but still very noticeable. I took all the adapters off, reinstalled with them with a torque wrench to make sure that they are all at 95lb like recommended from the adapter company and still have the same vibration. I'm not sure what else I can do. My buddy said that the rims road fine for him on his bug so I cant imagine that the rims are warped. Any one have any ideas or suggestions? :banghead:


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

I'm running adaptitusanand have the same issue.. Not sure what the deal is at 80 mph shakes start up.. It's drivable ,but annoying and I'm kinda hesitant to take the car to higher speeds over 100


----------



## Joe333x (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah same here, I can drive 80 but its extremely annoying. I think I'm just going to take the rims off and sell them to recoup the cost of these POS adapters and just put new tires on my 17' GLI rims


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

The adapters are not hub and wheel centric like our Adaptec adapters that is what is causing the vibrations.


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The adapters are not hub and wheel centric like our Adaptec adapters that is what is causing the vibrations.


they are hub centric and not wheel centric you mean? if i take my wheels off and align them perfectly which takes time the vibrations are almost onon existant but if i just slap them on to the adapters then it has vibrations =/ im thinkikng about getting the adapter adapters for the front only .. how much are they? 5x100 to 5x4.75 33mm?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

They would be $340 shipped for all 4. They are hub and wheel centric with all of the European hardware.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Tofik said:


> they are hub centric and not wheel centric you mean? if i take my wheels off and align them perfectly which takes time the vibrations are almost onon existant but if i just slap them on to the adapters then it has vibrations =/ im thinkikng about getting the adapter adapters for the front only .. how much are they? 5x100 to 5x4.75 33mm?


If you can't get the adapters that are hub centric out of the box, the only option is to torque the wheels while the car is still in the air to get the wheel as centered as possible (that's what we call lug centric)


----------



## Joe333x (Aug 9, 2010)

See this is a big concern that I had since the wheels that I have where hub centric I figured that they needed to be on a hub centric adapter but when I e-mailed adaptitusa they said that the adapters are hub centric to the car and lug centric to the wheel so it wouldnt be an issue. My Jetta is the only car I have owned that uses lug bolts and have never had an issue centering a wheel on a car using lug nuts so I didnt think there would be an issue. Lesson learned is just get rims that fit your car and if thats not possible dont cheap out and buy from adapitusa because they suck.


----------

